# Remote Glassfish 3.1 unter NetBeans 6.9.1



## weeedoo (24. Mrz 2011)

Hallo miteinander,
habe Probleme einen remote Glassfish 3.1 (b43)  als Service in NetBeans 6.9.1 einzurichten. Habe bereits einige Zeit Suchmaschinen befragt und bin immer wieder auf Leute mit ähnlichem Problem gestoßen - eine Lösung fand ich allerdings nicht.

Mein Vorgehen:
Add Server > Namen geben > Pfad zu meiner lokalen GF Installation > register Remote Domain: server IP und Standard Port angeben

Der Server läuft (via Browser erreichbar), will ich aber zB via Netbeans die AdminConsole öffnen kommt der Fehler "Server must be running for action to succeed".

Da es kaum Stellschrauben gibt um etwas anders zu machen, stehe ich ziemlich auf dem Schlauch... hatte jemand von euch vllt ähnliche Probleme.


Vielen Dank im voraus ^^
Jan


----------



## maki (24. Mrz 2011)

*verschoben*


----------

